# River Mersey Ship Movements



## John100 (Feb 3, 2007)

HI All

I was wondering if any members could help me with any information on this subject? I have been doing a log on ship movements in and outward bound from the River mersey for about 10 years, i have full movement records going back to 1999 and bits of records going back to 1947! 

What I would like (if anyone wants to help) is any information I.E Name, In or Out and date  I know that when I was taking photos of ships, that I would always keep the date of each ship and this is what I am hoping lots of members here can help me with(Thumb) Any information would be great and i do know the libraries very well and have sat in many stuffy rooms to get this information, but their are always holes and these I would like to fill in

I am also trying to type this all out and when I have got it ready, i will be putting it on the net for people to view and maybe even get more info!

Thanks for your help in advance.
John.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi John,

Dont know if you have this site, it could be of help

http://www.aisliverpool.org.uk/currentmap.php?map=bar

and this one too

http://www.merseyshipping.co.uk/whatsnew/whatsnew.htm

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## John100 (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Chris, I am in touch with Ian who runs the AIS liverpool and also written to the Irish Sea Shpg 

Thanks for your time and reply.
John.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Its a pleasure John, sorry I could not help any further.

Chris.


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

You should try the for the records of The Journal of Commerce,a daily shipping newspaper that covered all movements of Liverpool based shipping, where loaded for, sailing dates and even last reported arrival/departure at foreign ports. Lloyds List, a similar type daily shipping paper covered London movements in the same manner... basically competing dailies. Contained a wealth of info on new vessels and calamities and whatever. The only way a family could track when we may come home if mail went astray.Snowy.


----------



## LesH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Liverpool Ship movements*

Hi John 100, I have just joined the ships nostalgia and read your message, my Dad sailed with Cunard and I have his records of the ships he sailed on and when they left port and when they returned I don't know if this will be of use to you. This was towards the end of the 40's beginning of the 50's.I also have some photos. LesH


----------



## jhluxton (Feb 4, 2007)

John100 said:


> Thanks Chris, I am in touch with Ian who runs the AIS liverpool and also written to the Irish Sea Shpg
> 
> Did you?
> 
> ...


----------

